# New phantom harbor episode!



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

pahvog said:


> View attachment 135126
> 
> 
> Yes, after two years, it is finally posted! The second half of the "Captain Keller Saga"
> ...


"I want to thank all of you who stopped by Phantom Harbor this weekend to make it such a success! Seriously, please suggest the show to your like-minded friends, fiends, creatures, monsters, ghosts, ghouls, and general Halloween-fans! AND, and! We are looking to feature work from YOU! If you are putting together a spectacular yard-haunt, costume, etc. let us know! We'd love to hear from you!


----------

